# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Fox Valley'



## tomkalina (Apr 11, 2019)

Not bad in terms of color and form. Size at 10.8 cm HNS could be larger, but it's a single growth so it has good potential.


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice shape. Do you know the parents? Also, do I detect a bit of a white halo around the center? I have been seeing it often in several of my kovachii hybrids. Mike


----------



## e-spice (Apr 11, 2019)

A very nice one Tom!


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2019)

Love the color and no reflexed petals. Do you think
the dorsal will straighten out either as the bloom
or the plant matures?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 13, 2019)

Not sure whether the dorsal will straighten out or not, Angela . There's one more bud coming though, so that should tell us something.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 13, 2019)

orchid527 said:


> Nice shape. Do you know the parents? Also, do I detect a bit of a white halo around the center? I have been seeing it often in several of my kovachii hybrids. Mike


Mike,

The plant came originally from Ecuagenera a couple years ago, so there's no parentage info., but given the shape of the flower I'd think P. kovachii was the capsule parent. We've also seen that "halo" in several of the FS clones and wonder whether it could be due to some environmental change during bud maturation. Anyone else seen this in their Fritz Schomburgs?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2019)

sits beautifully


----------



## mccallen (May 2, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Anyone else seen this in their Fritz Schomburgs?



I have noticed this is a trait that sometimes appears on the flowers of one of my Fritz Schomburgs that looks similar to this one (strong kovachii influence, light pink color) That plant also came from Ecuagenera. Here's an example from 2017





Other bloomings, it's more like a central lightening of the flower . Like 2018:





I have occasionally seen this as well in my Tupac Amaru (Peruflora's Cirila Alca x kovachii) from Ecuagenera as well. You can vaguely see it in this picture:





I have not noticed this trait in my orange Frirz Schomburg.





that one you could almost mistake for a besseae, but for the size:


----------



## monocotman (May 3, 2019)

Wow love that flower!
DAVID


----------



## blondie (May 5, 2019)

That's a stunning bloom. I only have seedling of this grex, made with besseae var flavum as a parent.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 11, 2019)

Excellent, Tom!

I'll take it!


----------



## eaborne (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------

